# Best JRPG Soundtrack(s)



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 26, 2014)

So I mostly play JRPGs and thus am probably biased but I say JRPGs produce the best music in video games on average. If you disagree then that's fine. This thread is still about which Japanese roleplaying games you think had the best overall OSTs.

Well....make your choices. You can post your Number 1, your Top 5, Top 10, whatever.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2014)

Great topic Zael. I will definitely plan out a list...when I'm off work.


----------



## Raidoton (Mar 26, 2014)

Uff, that is really tough with all the amazing soundtracks... For now I'm just gonna post an underrated epic (imo):

[YOUTUBE]Y1EvL8wuRNc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2014)

Chrono Cross just has one of the best VG soundtracks in general, so I guess that's best JRPG soundtrack automatic-like?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 26, 2014)

In order

Xenoblade(92 tracks and not one of them even manages to approach mediocrity, stellar beyond comprehension)
Etrian Odyssey IV
SMTIV
The Last Story
Path of Radiance


Honorable mentions
Radiant HIstoria(Not the best but solid with good tunes)
Monster Hunter(whole series man, fucking amazing)
Motoi Sakuraba
Yuzo Koshiro


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 26, 2014)

Which Sakuraba score are you voting for? I've heard three and Baten Kaitos 1 was much better than Star Ocean 3 or 4. (although they were good just not amazing like BK)

Also I'm gonna throw out my vote for Mitsuda and Xenogears as the best ever.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2014)

We had this talk before Zael but trust me when I say that Chrono Cross OST is Mitsuda's best work. 

You know how much I love Xenogear's music but it really does not compare. Its not even "kinda close but so-and-so is better" kind of deal.

You must see/listen for yourself sometime.


----------



## Mizura (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't know about JRPGs that much, but aren't some of the best soundtracks from the Touhou shooter series? It has some awesome remixes too:

[youtube]Pi_B3FXij2g[/youtube]
[youtube]pw2WQjqKpVM[/youtube]
[youtube]VIop055eJhU[/youtube]
[youtube]rG-Fs7de_9o[/youtube]
(^ I like the English remix)

Not really JRPG, but Touhou Is a Japanese game. Anyway, there are lots of different Touhou tunes, I don't have all of them in mind right now.


----------



## Wan (Mar 26, 2014)

I can't say I've played a lot of JRPGs, but I love Chrono Trigger and FFVI's soundtracks.  A recent favorite is Fire Emblem: Awakening.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2014)

Not a concrete list in any particular order:
Kingdom Hearts
Chrono Trigger
Star Ocean 3
Persona 3 and 4
Pokemon
Tales of Symphonia
etc.


----------



## Badalight (Mar 26, 2014)

FF7 and Chrono Cross, off the top of my head.

I also like the music in Dark Souls, but more as an ambiance than something I'd listen to in the car. It's real minimalistic.

Persona 4 is good too, and I prefer it to Persona 3.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Mar 26, 2014)

A SHIT TON 

But i guess Nier comes to the top of my head first if i pull one out of my ass

Literally every song is a masterpiece 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNZmzLzvJo8[/youtube]


----------



## slickcat (Mar 27, 2014)

for me its FF type 0. that WHAT BECOMES OF US. Track is godly. goosebump worthy


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 31, 2014)

Gonna give some props to Baten Kaitos because the unwashed masses are ignorant of its greatness.












And this could easily be one of the best normal battle themes in history.











Epic rock final boss theme


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 31, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]oa31kmrkmBI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ukAxDKMUR6I[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ynV9r6rkQ9A[/YOUTUBE]




and


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]cTrtafl7epc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]AC9NshBSTFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll avoid anything already listed by someone else, and no FF. XD

Lufia 2 and its DS re-imagining both have fantastic osts.

Tales of Legendia.

Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door has a surprisingly good OST.

I rather like the ME and DA soundtracks.

If you consider them to be RPGs, then the metroidvanias all have awesome OSTs.


----------

